# CPC-A Looking to gain experience



## cubcadet190 (Jan 11, 2012)

CPC-A looking for the opportunity to gain experience in the coding field.  I am having difficulty finding an employer who is willing to hire or allow to shadow (volunteer) someone with no experience in the field.  Everyone seems to want two years of experience.  I worked very hard to gain this credential and wish to put the knowledge to work! Thank you.


----------

